# Mozzarella Ended Up Being Ricotta??



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

I have made tons of yogurt, but yesterday was my first attempt at cheese. I read the instructions and it said to pasturize the goats' milk which I did the day before to allow it to chill overnight (cooked at approximately 145 degrees for 30 mins.). I followed the recipe and directions pretty closely, but when it came to letting it rest for the curds to set, they never set into a nice cuttable mass, just loose/grainy curds. I tried heating it a little longer to give it a chance to set, but it never did. I threw up my hands and just poured the curds into a cheese cloth, added a little cheese salt and let it sit in the fridge draining for about an hour. It ended up exactly the taste and consistency of ricotta, which tastes great, but I am wondering where I went wrong to produce the right curds for mozzarella. I used filtered water, but am wondering if that did not filter out enough chlorine for the recipe. Any clues or hints for this first time cheese maker?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mozarella is HARD. I don't care if Ricki Carrol has sold a zillion 30 Minute kits. It's difficult to do.

Chevre is easier. Farmhouse cheddar is easier.


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Did you do a 30 minute recipe? Was it one specifically for goat milk?

I've found that most 30 minute recipes need some extra waiting. After I add the rennet, I let it sit until I KNOW there is a curd there...this can take 30 minutes. And it SITS, not being stirred. I know a lot of recipes say to stir continuously after adding the rennet until the curd forms. Haven't had luck with that.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

It'd be helpful if you posted your recipe and the steps specifically that you went through.
I'm by no means an expert..novice at best but those who can help you need to know what you did to be able to troubleshoot for you.


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Mozarella is HARD. I don't care if Ricki Carrol has sold a zillion 30 Minute kits. It's difficult to do.
> 
> Chevre is easier. Farmhouse cheddar is easier.


This would be the kit I used. Granted the Ricotta I got out of it is tasty, I am still wondering how to do mozzarella.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I dunno.  I never have been successful, but I'll ask my friend in Missouri if she wrote her recipe down. She called me a couple of weeks ago saying she'd made it work with goat milk finally. She used pH papers to get the acidity right.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ricki Carrol's famous recipe:

http://www.cheesemaking.com/howtomakemozzarellacheese.html


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

Rechellef said:


> I have made tons of yogurt, but yesterday was my first attempt at cheese. I read the instructions and it said to pasturize the goats' milk which I did the day before to allow it to chill overnight (cooked at approximately 145 degrees for 30 mins.). I followed the recipe and directions pretty closely, but when it came to letting it rest for the curds to set, they never set into a nice cuttable mass, just loose/grainy curds. I tried heating it a little longer to give it a chance to set, but it never did. I threw up my hands and just poured the curds into a cheese cloth, added a little cheese salt and let it sit in the fridge draining for about an hour. It ended up exactly the taste and consistency of ricotta, which tastes great, but I am wondering where I went wrong to produce the right curds for mozzarella. I used filtered water, but am wondering if that did not filter out enough chlorine for the recipe. Any clues or hints for this first time cheese maker?


I have made mozzarella a couple times......and one time it turned out like ricotta. I have no idea what I did differently that time. 

So, I looked up a couple recipes for stuffed shells.....and they were great. Since my does are starting to freshen......and I will have plenty of milk.....I will be making cheese.....including mozzarella.....and sort of hoping that some of it turns into ricotta!!:shrug:


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

Yes, mozzarella is touchy. I have made it the old fashioned way, with yogurt, and have had success, but I consider it too time consuming. It has to have the right acidity. The time of year, like winter milk, affects the success of it. I just make cheddar and use it like moz, and on pizza it is great.


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been hit and miss with mozzarella, but finally got pH paper from Hoeggers and doing better now. Good thing that failed mozzarella makes good ricotta.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Another cheesy trick is to use the cheddar recipe, but the mozzarella culture. It's not stretchy, but it sure tastes good.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Did you use a thermometer? I think when I get the milk too hot thats when It turns to Ricotta. I add my acid and bring the temp to no more then 85 degreese then add the Rennet. Let it set and you have to cut the curd with a knife.When you reheat the curd to seperate If you get it too hot It turns to Ricotta curds.Reheat slowly and use a thermometer.
I just freeze them and use anyway.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I am shocked I have had such ease to make mozzarella, it sounds almost unachievable reading this. That being said mine turned into ricotta last night, first time in almost a year I have made it. I do know that my milk was probably too warm but I was tired and in a hurry b/c I had no where to put the evenings milk


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

oberhaslikid said:


> Did you use a thermometer? I think when I get the milk too hot thats when It turns to Ricotta. I add my acid and bring the temp to no more then 85 degreese then add the Rennet. Let it set and you have to cut the curd with a knife.When you reheat the curd to seperate If you get it too hot It turns to Ricotta curds.Reheat slowly and use a thermometer.
> I just freeze them and use anyway.


Yes - I used a cheese thermometer. Maybe I should try heating it a little slower. Do you know if it is really necessary to pasturize the milk before attempting mozzarella?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

it is not, we typically for our use do not pasteurize. I just realized that I forgot the citric acid last night, oopps


----------

